# Late 90's Basque Punk - Salvate Si Puedes



## Kabukimono (Jun 19, 2012)

I refound this group again, after many years and thought I'd put it here. It might mainly be directed at the spanish speaking people on here ... as the lyrics are amazing. But still ... this is a band from Gasteiz that brought out only one album and the for unknown reasons split up. It doesn't really matter - I just wanted to leave a trace of it somewhere so it won't go away and loose itself as it once already did. And I thought ... as they are punk .. what better place than here!



Gora Munduan, Mugarrik Ez! Jotake irabazi arte

K.m


----------



## Sydney (Jun 19, 2012)

what are they talking about?


----------



## Kabukimono (Jun 19, 2012)

Sydney said:


> what are they talking about?


Most of their songs refer to the lack of knowledge and stupidity within people. How their ignorance and attachment to comfort is creating a society full of hypocrites with no back-bone, ideals, intelligence or interest... Then to get the fuck off the sofa, of wherever it is these people lay to rest and to stand up for their rights, accept that just because you don't agree with someone it doesn't mean your better or worse than them - or are entitled to insult just because of that. How you're just one more if you let others decide for you, how it's actually worth to stand up and let you're voice be known - because if not ... what's the point?
And their namesays it all. _Salvate Si Puedes_ - Save Yourself If You Can. and the album is called A _Quien Le Pueda Interesar_ - To Whomever This May Interest.


----------

